# Suchmaschine in html ?



## cs_deluxe (3. Juni 2004)

Hi leute,

Ich habe da ein Prob.  ich will eine cd anfertigen mit einigen Bilder drauf (ganz schoen viele)! Und dazu eine Suchmaschine
Ich will es in Html format machen weil ich eine schöne  suchmaschine machen will! Ich weis aber nicht wie das geht.

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.

Ich danke schonmal


Powered by *(_~>Trunk$<~_)*

__________________


----------



## xxenon (3. Juni 2004)

Mit HTML alleine geht das auf keinen Fall...

Aber hab auch keinen Schimmer, wie man sowas auf ner CD realisieren kann.


Regards...


----------



## Krypthonas (3. Juni 2004)

Ich glaub du hast kein Plan oder?

Die minimalste Suchmaschine realisiert man mit JavaScript. Du legst Keywords zu deinen Seiten in einer JS Datei, mit der dazugehörigen Linkverknüpfung zu der jeweiligen Seite an und fertig ist die "Suchmaschine".

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juni 2004)

Wenn das von CD läuft, lässt sich mit Javascript sogar eine recht umfangreiche Suchmaschine erstellen(da man nicht sonderlich auf den Dateiumfang der Suchmaschine Rücksicht nehmen muss).... man nehme z.B. die SelfHTML-Offline-Suchfunktion...die ist schon recht ergiebig.

Käme halt drauf an, wonach du suchen willst.... bei Bildern würde das auf den ersten Blick nicht viel Sinn machen


----------



## cs_deluxe (3. Juni 2004)

*Ja und jetzt wie genau?*

Und wie muss ich das dan genau in den quellcode schreiben?

Powered by *(_~>Trunk$<~_)*


----------



## Krypthonas (3. Juni 2004)

> Wenn das von CD läuft, lässt sich mit Javascript sogar eine recht umfangreiche Suchmaschine erstellen



Nun ehrlich gesagt habe ich kein blassen Schimmer wie man das mit JavaScript realisieren will. Es geht im Prinzip nur durch vordefinierte Keywords, die er absucht, da JavaScript kein Dateihandling besitzt um jede Seite nach Metas oder ähnliches zu Untersuchen.

Wie *fatalus* schon erwähnt hat, findest du auf SelfHtml "die Antwort".

In diesem Sinne


----------



## cs_deluxe (3. Juni 2004)

*?*

Also jungs Ich habe keine plan von was ihr redet 

Ich weis wie mann html programmiert und wie java geht ! 
aber was "selfhtml" ist, hab ich kein Plan

Könnt ihr mir nicht ein Beispiel geben oder eine Anleitung? mit links bitte


Powered by *(_~>Trunk$<~_)*


----------



## Johannes Postler (3. Juni 2004)

Selfhtml  ist ein Referenz zu HTML/CSS/Javascript. Davon gibts auch eine Offline-Ausgabe (kannst du dir dort downloaden). In dieser Offline-Version wird scheinbar die Suchmaschine verwendet.


----------



## cs_deluxe (3. Juni 2004)

LoL  Leute 

Könnt ihr mal schauen ob ihr nicht doch ein paar links habt oder ein paar 
beispiele zum downloaden?
Wäre echt nett!
Danke schonmal

Powered by *(_~>Trunk$<~_)*


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juni 2004)




----------



## AlexSchur (3. Juni 2004)

hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du was auf einer cd suchst, die du vorher in dein Laufwerk geschoben hast? Wenn ja dann würd ich es einfach mit Strg+F probieren.


----------



## Krypthonas (4. Juni 2004)

```
Ich weis wie mann html programmiert und wie java geht !
```

1. Du kannst ganz bestimmt kein HTML Programmieren! HTML Elemente sind einfach nur Attribute die man in ein HTML Dokument setzen kann. 

2. Ach du "kannst" Java? Na dann programmiere dir doch eine Cross Plattform mit eigener Suchmaschine. Das dürfte ja dann kein Problem für dich sein. 

Eine Suchmaschine ist ja nun wirklich nicht schwer.

@AlexSchur: Das durchsuchen eines Dokuments ist nicht das Problem. Er kommt um eine statische Suche nicht herum.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Tim C. (4. Juni 2004)

Heidewitzka, da geht mir doch glatt der Hut hoch.

cs_deluxe: Es wäre sinnvoll, wenn du dich in Zukunft mit ein bischen mehr Hingabe an unsere Netiquette halten würdest und die Hinweise, die dir gegeben werden ernster nimmst.

In diesem Sinne,

*-closed-*


----------

